# 8GB vs 16GB



## Toothless (May 7, 2014)

So I'm building my new rig, and I have everything BUT the memory. I've been eyeballing 16GB because at the moment I'm running old DDR2 8GB RAM in my old rig. The reason I'd go for 16GB is because I like to multiclient on some games and I normally hit 6-7GB usage at times. But what I'm wondering is if that big jump is worth the money. (New RAM will be DDR3 1600mhz)

Currently going with:
FX-6300
GTX 660 0C
ASUS M5A97 R2.0

Have you guys seen a big difference in 8GB vs 16GB?


----------



## GhostRyder (May 7, 2014)

Not really for gaming, in reality 8gb is the standard for any gaming rig right now.  I have 16gb in my current machine which is nice yet I never really in gaming exceed 8gb except when im doing some tasks other than gaming.

If your straight up gaming, I would just get 8gb and put the funds some place else.


----------



## Toothless (May 7, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Not really for gaming, in reality 8gb is the standard for any gaming rig right now.  I have 16gb in my current machine which is nice yet I never really in gaming exceed 8gb except when im doing some tasks other than gaming.
> 
> If your straight up gaming, I would just get 8gb and put the funds some place else.


Even if I'm hitting 6GB+ normally? 

This was one run a while back.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 7, 2014)

Well its going to come down to how much ram the games you play use which no games really exceed the 8gb threshold.  You say you like to run multiple games at the same time by tabbing between them but it will come down to if you want to spend the extra money on the 16gb upgrade.

Would you gain anything from upgrading to 16gb over 8gb?  I do not think so even with you coming close to using the max because of your multi-tasking.  Of course it still comes down to what games you multi-task with but I think 8gb should be plenty.  16gb would of course guarantee ram would not be a concern for you but I do not think you would notice a difference between 8gb and 16gb even with multi-tasking in gaming.

I guess if your running that close, 2 8gb sticks would not be a bad choice, I just don't think you would really notice the benefits.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 7, 2014)

I would either get 1x8 GiB or 2x8 GiB.  Seeing as you're already using 8 GiB, I'd recommend the 2x8 GiB route.

Yes, I'd say it would be a moderate-large difference because, in that screen shot, you only had 500 MiB RAM free and only 2 GiB virtual memory free.  That's much closer to the limit than I'd like to see.


----------



## Toothless (May 7, 2014)

Also, the old ram (4x2)is running at 800mhz total, while the new sticks (2x8 is what I'm looking at) runs at 1600mhz, so a difference should be seen, right?


----------



## GhostRyder (May 7, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Also, the old ram (4x2)is running at 800mhz total, while the new sticks (2x8 is what I'm looking at) runs at 1600mhz, so a difference should be seen, right?


In performance over all, yes because mostly of the ram speeds and the newer DDR3.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 7, 2014)

Definitely:
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series FX-6300.html

You should be looking at DDR3-1866.  That's what the FX-6300 wants.  DDR3-1600 will work but it may bottleneck a bit.  Price shouldn't be too big of a difference.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 7, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Definitely:
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series FX-6300.html
> 
> You should be looking at DDR3-1866.  That's what the FX-6300 wants.


Indeed, this is the ram I have for my machine:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Even if I'm hitting 6GB+ normally?
> 
> This was one run a while back.


How are you using so much RAM? I think the most RAM I've used while having a bunch of applications open was around 5gb. Looks like your CPU is a bottleneck too.


----------



## Toothless (May 7, 2014)

erocker said:


> How are you using so much RAM? I think the most RAM I've used while having a bunch of applications open was around 5gb. Looks like your CPU is a bottleneck too.


Athlon II X4 620 @2.6ghz,


----------



## Toothless (May 7, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Indeed, this is the ram I have for my machine:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623


I'm on a budget, so how about
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231528


----------



## Toothless (May 7, 2014)

Scratch that last post, I found the faster version of what I was looking for earlier.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615


----------



## GhostRyder (May 7, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Scratch that last post, I found the faster version of what I was looking for earlier.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615


Should be just fine, I just wanted the lower timings for a few tasks I do that are ram intensive.  Ripjaws X are excellent sets of ram.


----------



## Toothless (May 7, 2014)

Well, looks like I'll be saving $3 while getting faster memory. Thanks guys.


----------



## Disparia (May 7, 2014)

Good stuff, I use a G.Skill 2 x 8GB DDR3-1866 kit with my FX-8120. Don't multi-client often, but when I do, I end up around 12GB usage.


----------



## Arjai (May 8, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...S&percm=20-148-486:$$$$$$$;20-148-518:$$$$$$$


----------

